# Green gravel?



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been having a recurrance of green algea on the front of my tank, it starts to bother me every 1-2 weeks and needs a wipe, but most recently I've notice some of my gravel turning green (lime). It isnt the same green as the algea but I'm wondering if the two are linked together or more likely are the same problem. It is only some gravel towards the front and not very much, but it looks like the rocks are just changing to a shade of green. 
I hope it IS the algea, and nothing to do with the composition of rock. I lost my last (2nd sunset platy) but don't think these are linked because my other platys and angels are fine.
Anyone?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it kinda like slimy looking on the gravel, like a layer over the pebbles?

The Blue-green algae is often caused by very low nitrates, so check your water parameters and come back to us . It is fairly common to have it growing in the substrate against the front glass from where it can spread cause it gets more light there from up top and from the outside (room light). Can also be linked to new setups due to ammonia peaks. Uncleaned (not vacuumed) substrates and dirty/ clogged filters may support its growth. Poor water circulation is another possible cause so check your outlets.

I recently battled it (along with 4 other types algae) in the 55g, I had extremly great sucess in blacking the tank out completely for 4 days, completely cover it with dark towels or anything thick that does not allow any light. Ni fish feeding (yes they will be fine unless you have baby's in the tank) and then do a 30-40% w/c with some goof vacuuming.

Hasn't returned since then and that's been like 4 weeks since it first grew.

And no algae will not kill you fish - But algae is often supported by poor water quality and poor water quality can kill your fish;-)


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Angel nailed it! Blue-green algae is also known as _cyanobacteria_, and I've had to battle it too in my 32g. You might want to refer to this thread (http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/cyanobacteria-32589/) as some of the comments made in there actually helped a lot in fighting the problem. In the end what worked for me was to scoop out the affected gravel rinse it thoroughly in hot tap water and put it back in. You should be aware that not only did it fix my _cyanobacteria _issue... it also cause a mini-cycle to occur in my tank. :shock:


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just wanted to add....Angel congrats on finally getting that algae bloom under control!


----------

